# Canol bikepacking setup



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Getting things dialed for a 7-10 day bike/raft/hike-a-bike expedition in a few days on the Canol. Here's the setup so far, any thoughts and ideas welcome!

30 L backpack: 10 days food, stove fuel and kitchen, inflatable PFD, paddle, sleeping pad, huge drybag
Saddle bag: group bike tools, spare tubes, misc repair stuff, 2-man shelter (MSR fast stash), 8x10 siltarp, stakes and cord
Frame: Drybag with all spare clothing, water bottle
Handlebar bag: Packraft, drybag w/sleeping bag and down jacket, pouch w/lots of small items like GPS, SPOT, Maps, fire and camp gear, snacks... 

In terms of the packraft setup the bungies were a temporary job to try it out I am going to better rig something to hold everything tonight. 

Final pic shows full-on hike-a-bike mode. Everything in the giant pack, if needed I would strap the bike frame on the back and carry the wheels. 

Total weight is just under 25 kg right now including food and the clothes on my back but excluding the bike.


----------



## Repoman84 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm excited for you. I've been wondering if pack rafts were the answer to the difficult river crossings. Are you planning on covering the whole trail to Norman Wells?
Information on bikes on the Canol seems to be pretty sparse on the internets. I'm looking forward to the trip report!


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Cool setup! What kind of backpack are you using?


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like fun! Hope it all goes well.

Andrew


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

We're leaving Monday, travelling the section from Mac Pass to normal wells. 

I normally use my 30L EVOC pack shown in the photos, but I've been working on modifying the massive drybag so it will be my only pack. Adding a compression system so that it can be used with smaller loads. On a trip like this where we will be rafting and hiking it is nice to have a huge pack that can hold all of your gear.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

What inflatable pfd are u using?


----------



## DougA (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking to do this when the NW territories open. Did this trip happen? How did it go?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

OP hasn't posted here in 3 1/2 years. If you pm him you might ping his email and hear back. And if you do get ahold of him I'd love to read a trip report as well. No plans to go there, but I always enjoy a vicarious adventure.


----------

